# Another Maloof style rocking chair



## rherrell (Jul 12, 2012)

This is my best chair yet, i.e. the one with the fewest mistakes.:wink::biggrin: It's made from cherry with walnut accents.
Please be kind!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 12, 2012)

Great piece of art.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2012)

That is one fantastic looking chair. Sam would be pleased.


----------



## Justturnin (Jul 12, 2012)

Now that is Craftsmanship!!!!!  One of the best rockers I have ever seen.  Very nice.


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 12, 2012)

Justturnin said:


> Now that is Craftsmanship!!!!! One of the best rockers I have ever seen. Very nice.


 
Crap... That's what I was gonna say but you beat me to it. Rick that's just beautiful!

Mike


----------



## MartinPens (Jul 12, 2012)

Rick,

Fantastic. I have been to the Maloof place several times. A very nice rendition on the rocking chair!

Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## glycerine (Jul 12, 2012)

That's fantastic.  I wish I had the talent to do something like that.


----------



## jd99 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats a great looking chair!! How many hours you think you have in it?

I live not to far from Maloof's house, actually grew up in RanchoCucamonga (It was Cucamonga back then) and met him a couple of times when he came to the high school I went to, and at another event.

If you ever get a chance to tour his place; do it it's amazing.


----------



## Penl8the (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful.

That looks so comfy.  I think I can sit in it all day long.


----------



## kruzzer (Jul 12, 2012)

all I can say is WOW.... exceptional work.


----------



## razor524 (Jul 12, 2012)

Great chair, did you use Hal Taylor's plans or some other plans?  I have this on my list of things to do and was just considering purchasing the plans from Hal.


----------



## ttpenman (Jul 12, 2012)

+1 to the WOW's and Craftsmanship!!

Fewest mistakes??  The only mistake I would have made on a project like this would have been starting it!!

Lately I really felt like a hack when a guy brought some Adirondack chairs into my store for consignment sales -- beautifully done in Cedar, nice joints -- and the guy was BLIND!!  I better stick to small things like pens -- they're at least fair. (I used to think they were pretty nice until I see all the incredible pieces on this site that make mine look like BIC's)

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## rherrell (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words! This was my fifth one and I can see and feel improvement in each one. When I decided to start building these I was really intimidated but that feeling has pretty much gone away. 




jd99 said:


> Thats a great looking chair!! How many hours you think you have in it? Since I'm disabled and need crutches to walk it takes me alot longer than it would an able bodied person, it takes me about 120hrs. each because I have to do everything sitting down. The guy I learned from does one in 40hrs..
> 
> I live not to far from Maloof's house, actually grew up in RanchoCucamonga (It was Cucamonga back then) and met him a couple of times when he came to the high school I went to, and at another event.
> 
> If you ever get a chance to tour his place; do it it's amazing.


 


razor524 said:


> Great chair, did you use Hal Taylor's plans or some other plans? I have this on my list of things to do and was just considering purchasing the plans from Hal.


 
Yes, I used Hals plans. I would encourage you to make one, Hal has a great set of plans and you can contact him if you have any problems, he's very helpful in that regard. Get his DVD too, it REALLY helps to SEE someone building one!!!:biggrin:


----------



## wood128 (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful chair. I am still working on my first one.......have the plans, book and DVD. All I need is more time !!!!!!!

Joe


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Jul 12, 2012)

I love the rocker.  Next time you take pics. hang a white sheet behind it.  The back ground is distracting.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 12, 2012)

That's on my long-list of things to build too.

Beautifully executed. Congratulations.


----------



## Robert111 (Jul 12, 2012)

Simply gorgeous, Rick. Quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Haynie (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes I can see the mistakes and I think, if I had made the chair, I would want it out of my site as soon as possible.  So in order to keep you from having to live with such a beauti...uh...mistake ridden chair I would be willing to take on the burden of keeping it for you.  I would even pay the shipping.:biggrin:



The walnut accents are a very nice touch.

Seeing a Maloof chair was what got me seriously thinking about wood working.


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 12, 2012)

PLEASE BE KIND!!!!  What are you talking about!!  Rick, that is a piece of art.   That chair, if it can even be placed in that low a class, is too fine a piece of craftsmanship to ever have a dirty pair of pants even come close to being dumped upon the seat.  What gorgeous work.  I can only pray to make a kitchen cabinet that does not rock and you produce such a wonderful item.  I bow to your talent.  Thanks for showing and encouraging and showing.
Charles


----------



## John Den (Jul 12, 2012)

Superb ------I'm lost for words----------
Regards
John


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nicely done, Rick!


----------



## DestinTurnings (Jul 12, 2012)

Amazing artistry in that chair. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 12, 2012)

A very very nice chair and excellent craftsmanship. I have nothing but admiration for those of you who can do work like this. I hope to be a furniture maker in my next life.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Lenny (Jul 12, 2012)

One of my co-workers has started making one .... (right now it's just a bunch of mdf patterns) 

This one's a beauty ... as were the other ones you made.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 12, 2012)

WOW! Rick, you sure do beautiful work.  Functional art, beautiful.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome work Rick!


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jul 13, 2012)

Very well made, excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## trapper (Jul 13, 2012)

I've heard of "art for art sake" but that is truly art beyond art excellent something i would aspire to


----------



## ALA (Jul 13, 2012)

Frank Nemke sr. said:


> I love the rocker. Next time you take pics. hang a white sheet behind it. The back ground is distracting.


 
I agree on the back ground. I had to check out your shop in each pic, nice! and great work on the chair. I saw one in a local shop and couldn't imagine how it would be built!
Alfred


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jul 13, 2012)

great loking chair,fine craftsmanship all theway.Forgive my question out of ignorance, but what is the purpose of he sack splitter?


----------



## NotURMailman (Jan 18, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I was looking through the "other stuff" forum and just had to say how awesome this chair is!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 18, 2013)

Pretty sure you don't have to ask anyone to "be kind", that is a piece of work. Very nice. All the sanding that must have gone into that scares the heck out of me. I HATE sanding! ugh. But it seems to agree with you. Two thumbs up!!

Didn't realize this was an old thread. Some yahoo must have bumped it:biggrin:


----------



## Rodnall (Jan 18, 2013)

It might be an old thread but it's the first time I've seen it. I bought Hal's plans but haven't been able to figure out how to pay for the rest of the tools i'd need and the wood. He now sells the wood kit for only $1395. But some day. Nicely done, by way.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 18, 2013)

So if a few of us came up and stayed at your house, how long would we ha e to stay before you drew names and gave the chair to one of us to make us leave?  

That or taught us how to make one.

Phil


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 18, 2013)

A woodworking tour de force. Amazing work, Rick!


----------



## Haynie (Jan 18, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> So if a few of us came up and stayed at your house, how long would we ha e to stay before you drew names and gave the chair to one of us to make us leave?
> 
> That or taught us how to make one.
> 
> Phil



Then he would have to make chairs for the rest.


----------



## jscola (Jan 18, 2013)

*chair*

Beautifull


----------



## gketell (Jan 18, 2013)

That is a beautiful piece of fine craftsmanship!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 18, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> So if a few of us came up and stayed at your house, how long would we ha e to stay before you drew names and gave the chair to one of us to make us leave?
> 
> That or taught us how to make one.
> 
> Phil


 
Hmm, interesting...


----------



## nightowl (Jan 19, 2013)

I Likey very much.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 19, 2013)

Rick, You make the most beautiful chairs.  I remember the other one and it was also beautiful.  You do amazing woodworking.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 19, 2013)

WOW, THANKS.....again! I was shocked to see this thread again, it seems like a lifetime since I made that chair. I've made two more since then and I'm looking forward to many more. 

THANKS again everyone for all the kind words!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Jan 19, 2013)

rherrell said:


> WOW, THANKS.....again! I was shocked to see this thread again, it seems like a lifetime since I made that chair. I've made two more since then and I'm looking forward to many more.
> 
> THANKS again everyone for all the kind words!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



I am going to have to visit you and see one first hand! It has been my dream for 15 over years to build a Maloof Chair! One of these days! Thanks for posting this. I missed it the first time around.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 20, 2013)

Any time Hank!

Let me know when you're coming and I'll have everything ready, just be prepared to stay for a few weeks, these things take a while!:biggrin:


----------



## Fishinbo (Jan 21, 2013)

Impressive! A result of great talent and skills. Like the design and the build of the amazing rockers.


___________________________________________
www.sawblade.com


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 21, 2013)

WOW..... enough said...


----------

